# CZ512 22wmr



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Ordered one last week should be here in 2-3 weeks. I love my magnums and a semi auto is gonna be a blast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, congrats Terence ! You'll have to post us some pics and a range report.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We expect to hear good things. Over on RFC there is nothing but good reports on these. The trigger is a bit stiff (aren't they all) but workable.

I'd love to have one but they're quite expensive around here. I'll have to settle for my 597.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

They are a little pricey. I think I got a good deal at $520. Now I need to sell a few knives to pay for it. Lol


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll have it in my hands this afternoon.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

First impression of the 512 are awesome. Worth every penny. CZ quality at its finest. I'll take. Some pics and a better range report once I put a couple hundred rounds through it.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

50 yard 5 shot groups testing diff ammo. Just shooting out the truck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice groups, those measure less than "minute of coyote"


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Are the 4 shots in the top of the second target the same as the third target? And then if so, is the hole below the dot in the second target 5 shots?

Either way that is some good groups and deffinately MOC (minute of coyote)


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

That second pic of the single hole wasn't put up on purpose. That one was 5 shots at 20 yards. I've already kille a skunk and a squirrel so far.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Our squirrels are more like rats so we just shoot the ones that are in the yard because they make quite the mess. There's really no season here for yotes or beaver, you can shoot them year round but I only hunt them when their fur is prime. Coyotes in the winter and beaver in the spring.


----------

